# Sandiway itch



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2016)

Been meaning to scratch it for a year or two, but never got around to it.

You can play on a Monday evening for Â£30 as a county card holder and/or possibly deals for 12 or more.

This time of year it is light until around 10.00 pm, so who might fancy it in the next few weeks - a chance to maybe get some OOM's games in also.

Without putting a date in, want to gauge interest, then decide a date etc It will probably be in the next 3 weeks though, so put down if your going on hols, but the date with the best availability might take precedence. So based on 5.30-6.00 tee times, who might be game?


----------



## Odvan (Jun 7, 2016)

Aye, perhaps. Available from Mon 27th. Friday's good too.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm game, no Tuesday's please as I've got club matches.

No playoffs either


----------



## Val (Jun 7, 2016)

If I'm down I'll play, I get it on reciprocal too


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2016)

Yeah I'll play. Could play a bit earlier too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aye, perhaps. Available from Mon 27th. Friday's good too.
		
Click to expand...

When did you become Scottish??


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 7, 2016)

If any days other than Monday or Wednesday then I'd be interested.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			If any days other than Monday or Wednesday then I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...

They only accept county cards on Mondays and Tuesday's which brings it toÂ£30.





















Pssst, Pedro, book Monday


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 7, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Pssst, Pedro, book Monday 

Click to expand...

Given who's already signed up, I'm secretly hoping the same


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Given who's already signed up, I'm secretly hoping the same
		
Click to expand...

Arr Val's not that bad


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Yep, being the bum a game whore that I am, off course I'm interested. Can't go tues or thurs any week tho


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 8, 2016)

If you'd have me, I could well be interested if commitments allow.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2016)

Count me in , superb track.  Obviously go with a date for the majority but I'm away the next couple of Mondays.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 8, 2016)

If the date suits I'll join as fancied ticking this one off this year.

It's on my reciprocal list aswell


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 8, 2016)

Could well be up for this, time and date dependant obviously &#128077;


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes for me as well fellas...... Not Wednesday for me though.....


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Duffers is up for this as well. Date dependant of course :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Aye, perhaps. Available from Mon 27th. Friday's good too.
		
Click to expand...

Might be sooner, but see what I can do.



Val said:



			If I'm down I'll play, I get it on reciprocal too 

Click to expand...

As per Odvan - when you down in the next few weeks.



huds1475 said:



			If any days other than Monday or Wednesday then I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Probably be a Monday due to it only being Â£30 with a county card, unless they give us a very good deal on another night.



jasondransfieldgolf said:



			If you'd have me, I could well be interested if commitments allow.
		
Click to expand...

More than welcome, chief. You'll have to bring a handicap cert though, no chancers in our group.



Junior said:



			Count me in , superb track.  Obviously go with a date for the majority but I'm away the next couple of Mondays.
		
Click to expand...

As Odvan, Val - will see what comes up, mate. You available on the 27th?


### Important - make sure you have a county card, or you have a week or 3 to get one sorted from your club - their free BTW ###


----------



## Val (Jun 8, 2016)

No but I'll check travel plans tomorrow to see what's on


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2016)

Bugger.

They only allow county cards up till 3.00pm, and no twilight options etc, due to them mainly keeping evening tee times for members (unless you want to pay top whack) etc.

Two other options:-

Delamere - but last year wouldnt offer much off so costing around Â£35 iirc

Warrington - not as illustrious as the first two, but pretty central for most NW'erners and a good track. Possibly might be able to get for less than Â£30, if on a twilight and could do of say a Friday night.

For those interested:-

1. Delamere

2. Warrington

3. Happy with either

4. Both, possibly


I may actually play both over the coming 5-6 weeks, but one of them (probably Warrington) could take more than 8, price is probably better, not far from most people for a 5.30 ish tee time, and can get some OOM games in.

Please advise interest.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 9, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bugger.

They only allow county cards up till 3.00pm, and no twilight options etc, due to them mainly keeping evening tee times for members (unless you want to pay top whack) etc.

Two other options:-

Delamere - but last year wouldnt offer much off so costing around Â£35 iirc

Warrington - not as illustrious as the first two, but pretty central for most NW'erners and a good track. Possibly might be able to get for less than Â£30, if on a twilight and could do of say a Friday night.

For those interested:-

1. Delamere

2. Warrington

3. Happy with either


I may actually play both over the coming 5-6 weeks, but one of them (probably Warrington) could take more than 8, price is probably better, not far from most people for a 5.30 ish tee time, and can get some OOM games in.

Please advise interest.
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested in playing both Delamere and Warrington mate as never played either so hopefully I'll be able to tag along to both


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I'm interested in playing both Delamere and Warrington mate as never played either so hopefully I'll be able to tag along to both 

Click to expand...

You'll love Delamere mate, like Fairhaven, but with hills.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 9, 2016)

Both for me.

Appreciate the ringing round la


----------



## Junior (Jun 9, 2016)

Delamere for me bud. Thanks for the efforts as always.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 9, 2016)

Delamere for me mush.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Are they as good as bootle? If so, im good for both :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 9, 2016)

Have a reciprocal @ Warrington that can throw in.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 9, 2016)

wouldnt mind jumping in on this if possible and work fits in!


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 9, 2016)

Either for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 9, 2016)

Jates12 said:



			wouldnt mind jumping in on this if possible and work fits in!
		
Click to expand...

Which one kiddo, or both?

More than welcome.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2016)

Delamere dont really have any deals on, but for those who fancy it:-

Â£40 as a twilight rate. (any night)

Â£35 if a Cheshire county card holder. (Tuesdays and Thursdays only).

The next few Fridays are currently available.

Warrington - their prices have gone up since last year, but we may get it for Â£30 each, but may have to be as 4-balls, but waiting on a call back.

Normal price is Â£40, or more.

Dates to follow in due course.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 10, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Delamere dont really have any deals on, but for those who fancy it:-

Â£40 as a twilight rate. (any night)

Â£35 if a Cheshire county card holder. (Tuesdays and Thursdays only).

The next few Fridays are currently available.

Warrington - their prices have gone up since last year, but we may get it for Â£30 each, but may have to be as 4-balls, but waiting on a call back.

Normal price is Â£40, or more.

Dates to follow in due course.
		
Click to expand...

Yes for Delamere, whatever night suits the majority.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 11, 2016)

Decametre as auto correct would have it.


----------

